# Old Car Stereo Review Magazines?



## wurgerd9 (Mar 22, 2013)

Was it anybody on here who bought the 28 old issues of CSR yesterday on ebay? If the person that got them was going to sell off some, I'd sure be interested. I couldn't afford the whole lot, (they went for $233) but would love to have half a dozen of them or so if the buyer decides to "part them out"


----------

